

Flash exports to HTML Canvas and JavaScript via Dreamweaver - chrisduesing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v69S22ZBBqA

======
chrisduesing
Really interesting presentation on exporting vector graphics from Illustrator
and Flash to HTML5 Canvas. The Flash part is near the end.

This certainly addresses the iPhone/iPad Flash issue.

------
danudey
No one's pointed out yet that this video was uploaded in October of last year,
long before the iPad launch. This is something Adobe's had in the pipe for
quite a while.

I hate Flash as much as the next guy (more!), but Adobe's smart enough to know
when to hedge their bets. This could be pretty awesome.

------
csmeder
Is Adobe actually taking the high/intelligent road? This is cool.

